# How small is too small for a shrimp tank?



## Krystal907 (Oct 31, 2011)

Also asked this question in another forum, but haven't gotten any replies yet! So I'm hoping I'll have better luck with this one:

I've been reading up on shrimp for a vase project I have and I haven't been able to find a straight answer to my question. It seems like some people put a bunch of shrimp in small tanks (3 gallons and the like) and even in those little ecosystem bottles, but when I look up the species of shrimp they have on supplier websites it says min 30 gallons and stuff like that. So whats the deal? Am I stuck with snails or can I get a dwarf shrimp in this vase (not my setup, just the same vase)? Thank you!!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/yourtanks/yt_4526e.jpg


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

There is no real size limit, but you should only keep very hardy shrimps in vases and such. Cherries would be best.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

I say get Halocaridina rubra (The Hawaiian red volcano shrimp) to go into that vase lol. A step higher from ecospheres.

A hardier shrimp than cherries ;/


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Generally two gallon vases. Too small and you'll have large temperature fluctuations at night. You also will most likely add substrate, plants, rocks so with only one gallon you'll be cutting down the water volume even further.


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well after talking to my LFS I've been told about 2.5 gallons. From what it sounds like according to some folks online I COULD house a shrimp in here, but I dont think I want to. It will probably remain a water garden with snails unless anyone can think of anything else interesting to put in here! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

you COULD house A shrimp... but I personally think it would be too much work to keep parameters stable. But in the end it is your choice.

It is a nice looking vase though lol. Have fun figuring out any other options that you come up with.


----------



## ranger (Jan 26, 2007)

I would agree with the advice of other folks who replied. Good advice.

To answer your question as far as how small is too small?

At the risk of sounding cruel, I have kept RCS in small bowls for years. This started when I ran out of room in the "big" tanks (10 Gal and 2.5 Gallon). 
After cleaning I always end up with some babies syphoned out so I got in the habit of putting the excess in small 1 Gallon pickle jars or whatever. 

No substrate, just some Java Moss and some Java Fern and weekly 30% water changes. The bare bottom and heavy planting make it easy to clean and the 
temperature in my apartment is fairly constant.

I have even had RCS breed in a 1 quart betta bowl. Although it I normally try to keep no more than 2 or 3 adults in that size.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

I think a RCS or two would be fine, they are amazingly hardy.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

so how big is that vase? if its 1 gallon or more then you're easily able to keep neocaridina shrimp like cherries.


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think its about a gallon. I currently have it with way too much substrate which i want to take care of tonight, but doubt I will because I just rescaped my 3.5 gallon today and I'm kind of worn out haha. Its an experimental thing because it has plants I collected from a local lake.

I figure if the vase didnt work out I could put it in my 3.5 gallon, but I'm afraid to add anymore cleanup crew animals because I already messed up and bought a bristlenose for it. She will be moved to a suitable sized tank eventually, but not for another 6 months.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

the key to the 1 gal vase is to plant it first and leave it going for a few weeks until you clearly see that the plants are flourishing. at that point add a pair of shrimp and do weekly water changes. if it all works out you'll have a healthy population of shrimp in the vase.
I recommend doing organic soil, topped with gravel or sand. plants will thrive in organic soil substrate and you wont have to dose things.


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I think after reading the posts on here and Walstad's shrimp article, I'm going to try it! Eventually...
A bit off topic, but do you think I could put some shrimp in my 3.5 gallon even with the bristlenose and snails?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

how large is the BN right now?
and what kind of snails are in there?
what are your parameters at the end of a week, right before your weekly water change on that 3.5?


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 31, 2011)

The bristlenose (Spartacus) is about 3" I think and is housed with a Betta and pondsnails. Once the pondsnails start to be a bit much I'll add an assassin snail too. The ph tends to be higher than I'd like (8), but ammonia doesnt go above .25 ppm, nitrite/ate stay at 0.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry to jump in but shrimp are more susceptible to ammonia than fishes are. You should try to get your ammonia to stay at zero before introducing RCS. Even a mini cycle will wipe out a large shrimp population.

Your betta will also eat RCS. My girlfriends betta would even dig through moss to try to get at them. But if you have an established population the betta won't be able to finish them off alone.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Bettas and gouramis can die from eating TOO many shrimp. I've had it happen to my gouami and ive heard it happen to a betta. Just saying.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

WOW, a 3" BN plec in a 3.5 tank? The BNs in my 40 gallon aren't even that big yet and they make the whole tank into a big mess lol. You are about 170% overstocked according to AqAdvisor with just that plec in there xD

I suggest you do remove him ASAP, and only then add the shrimp.
bettas and shrimp dont really get along well. they will do best if they have tons of hiding spaces in dense plant growth.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Newman said:


> bettas and shrimp dont really get along well. they will do best if they have tons of hiding spaces in dense plant growth.


I added a few sunkist shrimp to my gf's betta tank and the thing tore one to shreds in about 5secs after being in the tank, pulled out the 2nd one right away and never saw the 3rd one again. lol. Last time he got any roommates.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

did they have the opportunity to hide first?
i guess it might work better if one allows the shrimp to live in the tank for a while first, and then add the betta. then the shrimp know the best places to hide. I kept my main population of cherries(about 100) in a 10 gallon with one plakat female (at one point there were two females in there). the shrimp did fine because there were really dense areas of the tank that were overgrown with dwarf sag. the betta still hunted regularly though.

In a smaller tank it might not work.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Really depends on the betta. I have three and none of them bother the crystal shrimp in their tanks.


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 31, 2011)

so I guess I'm not adding shrimp until I can rehome Spartacus, which will be super difficult because the tank is medium-heavy planted imo. If I can ever find her without ripping the tank to shreds i will see if I can't trade her at the LFS for some neutral colored shrimp. I dont think having shrimp in there will be too big of a problem. My betta is pretty _beta_ if you get my drift


----------



## Ash Fairless (Mar 31, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> Really depends on the betta. I have three and none of them bother the crystal shrimp in their tanks.


Males tend to be very good with RCS. Females however I've heard are real hunters, they'll badger larger shrimp even.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

> Males tend to be very good with RCS. Females however I've heard are real hunters, they'll badger larger shrimp even.


youre right, all bettas will hunt them. its a matter of having the shrimp established in the tank already with plenty of dense plant matter to hide them.


newman said:


> i kept my main population of cherries(about 100) in a 10 gallon with one plakat female (at one point there were two females in there). The shrimp did fine because there were really dense areas of the tank that were overgrown with dwarf sag. The betta still hunted regularly though.
> In a smaller tank it might not work.


----------

